# New OAP all-Ireland travel card



## Gordanus (6 Apr 2007)

My mother read about this in the paper, and wants to know how to apply (long time since she got her original one!)  Anyone know?  Thanks


----------



## gipimann (6 Apr 2007)

Hi, here's the link to the DSFA website for the All-Ireland travel pass

http://www.welfare.ie/topics/allirlfreetrav.html

Social Welfare local offices are closed today (Good Friday) and Easter Monday - just to save you a journey!


----------



## Gulliver (6 Apr 2007)

benefits are only very slight, though.  Existing travel card can be used to/from any destination in NI, provided tickets are obtained in ROI.  But cannot be used for travel within NI e.g. Belfast to Derry

new card will allow travel point-to-point within NI


----------

